# Serviced Apartments



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

I want to rent a serviced apartment on a monthly bases. I am looking for a studio or 1 bedroom apartment which is near to a decent beach. Its important that I have fast broadband which is reliable as I will be working. Also I would like Cable TV with a variety of european channels. Renting property in Asia is cheap compared to australia so I dont mind paying extra for a good internet service/cable T.V. Has anyone got any suggestions. Have done a bit if research and it seems serviced apartments arent as popular as thailand but its easier to keep renewing your tourist visa in Malaysia.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Doji2012 said:


> I want to rent a serviced apartment on a monthly bases. I am looking for a studio or 1 bedroom apartment which is near to a decent beach. Its important that I have fast broadband which is reliable as I will be working. Also I would like Cable TV with a variety of european channels. Renting property in Asia is cheap compared to australia so I dont mind paying extra for a good internet service/cable T.V. Has anyone got any suggestions. Have done a bit if research and it seems serviced apartments arent as popular as thailand but its easier to keep renewing your tourist visa in Malaysia.


Which part of Malaysia will you be at Doji? Penang? KL? Others?


----------



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

roystevenung said:


> Which part of Malaysia will you be at Doji? Penang? KL? Others?


Thanks for your reply. Penang preferably over KL as I have heard its more chilled out.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Doji2012 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Penang preferably over KL as I have heard its more chilled out.


Hi Doji, you can try to get into contact with the people listed in the below mention sites.

Rooms For Rent, Rooms To Let, Bedspaces, and Sublets in Batu Ferringhi
Rooms For Rent, Rooms To Let, Bedspaces, and Sublets in Tanjung Bungah

The above Batu Feringghi & Tanjung Bungah are on the northern part of the Penang Island.


----------



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

roystevenung said:


> Hi Doji, you can try to get into contact with the people listed in the below mention sites.
> 
> Rooms For Rent, Rooms To Let, Bedspaces, and Sublets in Batu Ferringhi
> Rooms For Rent, Rooms To Let, Bedspaces, and Sublets in Tanjung Bungah
> ...


Thanks Roystevenung. If anyone else has any links it would be much appreciated.


----------

